# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Los Beneficios de la Película Pre-Estirada

## Grupo BFX

Hola a todos!!! Mi nombre es Laura, y me gustaría compartirles este artículo, espero sea de su interés  *Los Beneficios de la Película Pre-Estirada * Toma una liga y estírala un poco. La gran cantidad restante para estirar nos asemeja a la resistencia que tiene la película estirable normal.  Ahora estira esa misma liga lo más lejos y fuerte que puedas hasta que ya no puedas mas-y así entenderás las ventajas de la película pre-estirada. Estirar lo más posible es igual a menos desperdicio de producto y por lo tanto menos tensión a la hora de que los operadores la aplican... 
Les dejo el link donde encontrarán el artículo completo: http://www.rnorveg.com/articulo-peli...da.php#derecho 
Ojalá les sirva. Saludos. Bonito día  :Smile: Temas similares: Artículo: Revolución educativa hará que beneficios de crecimiento llegue a todos Artículo: Exoneraciones y otros beneficios tributarios sumarían S/. 10,039 millones en el 2012 La tecnología comunicacional en la agricultura y sus beneficios Artículo: Agroexportaciones podrían crecer 20% si se aprovechan beneficios de los TLC, afirma Adex Beneficios de las listas de twitter para empresas

----------

